# About donors



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I read recently in a Greek newspaper that in UK a new law allowes the children conceived with donor sperm  to trace their biological fathers!

is that right?? a friend of mine called me very upset because maybe if that happened to the UK, in the future to start in Greece..

thank u for any info.

Stella


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes it is true.  I happened last April and is for sperm and egg I believe.  That is why there is such a mess now in the UK... lack of donors is appalling.  And instead of changing the law back they are now ( just read this yesterday) hitting up military recruits, fireman, policeman, etc.  Does not change the fact that it should instead be a voluntary decision if the donors want to authorize this.  There are some parents that want it and others don't.  
The article I just read said the shortage was so bad that for instance in one region (Scotland?) there was one sperm donor for the whole area.  If I can find the article I will post it.

I am sure many of us are very worried about this happening elsewhere.  Hopefullly the lawmakers in other countries will not be so short-sighted and stupid ( IMO).
b123


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Ι agree with u  b123 and my friend is very worried if somthing like that happens to Greece..


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Wonderfully, many other countries are now moving towards ending of anonymity for donors.  This enlightened thinking...putting the needs of offspring first...is spreading round the world.  We should all be very pleased that we live in such a forward looking country and welcome it's spread with open arms.  
Olivia


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its worth noting that countries like sweden where donor anonymity has ended also had drops in donors coming forward - Although after a couple of years it went back up to normal figures.

However it hasn't stopped them going abroad to places like denmark for treatment.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Sadly, and oddly, Sweden has never had an organisation like DC Network to support parents with the practicalities of 'telling'.  We sell a lot of our materials there!
Olivia


----------

